# 23 Gauge Pin Nailer



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw one of these tiny pin nailers in Home Depot recently. Anybody using one of these? How do you like it? Looks like it would work great in the Gauge 1 scales.


Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

use it all the time on wood projects... but I went with the delux harbor freight wonder... glue, pin and move on... 

only concern uses and spits oil with pin. on mine works best with feed tray a tad loose. 

John


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

I have the Porter Cable, one of the most used tools in my arsenal.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have the porter cable. I use it for most basic small fastening requirements. Make sure you get the right air supply for it, or can regulate the one you might already have. 

Mike


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I also have a Porter Cable, works great. It's best use is to pin stuff together while some glue dries so that you can keep working on the piece instead of pausing all the time to let the glue set. 

It won't split even very hard wood.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a deal then. I will get the Porter Cable. Wife has approved. I'm a Porter Cable fan anyway.

Thanks to all, Bob


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that you have Kitchen permission make sure that you buy each size of pins available. You will be suprised how much you need to switch out the pins to get the right length and having them around is very handy.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

I should add to watch your finger tips if holding anything together while nailing, those little pins hurt like the dickens if it gets you. Got myself twice while pinning a bunch of trestle bents.

Pete


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Pins are different than brads. My experience is that pins do not have heads and their shank does not have any serrations. So, I feel joints with pin nails require glue also. I have had thing come un-pinned if not glued.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm no expert with wood working, but I think the idea of the pin nailer is to just hold the joint while the glue sets up. When I want a really strong joint, I cross nail with the pin nailer (two pins at opposing 45 degree angles). Solid joint!


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a pin nailer regularly. The pins stay in place, I know this because I have tried to pull some out that did not go in the way I intended. They are very hard to pull, even when you have something to grab onto.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Be very careful when using any sort of power nailer to keep your fingers at least a nails length away (in any direction!) from the head where the nail comes out. I have seen them hit a blemish in the wood, either a particularly hard knot or an embedded piece of metal (such as a previously driven pin/nail), and bend or otherwise deflect, causing them to exit the wood joint at unexpected places, possibly right where MY fingers were gripping the wood!


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I've nailed my hand to the board that way...lesson learned the hard way.

16awg nails cause a lot of bleeding....


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I wish they made a pin nailer for shooting spikes. (I know there's a spiker but you still have to pound it in)


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 07 Oct 2009 11:27 AM 
Be very careful when using any sort of power nailer to keep your fingers at least a nails length away (in any direction!) from the head where the nail comes out. I have seen them hit a blemish in the wood, either a particularly hard knot or an embedded piece of metal (such as a previously driven pin/nail), and bend or otherwise deflect, causing them to exit the wood joint at unexpected places, possibly right where MY fingers were gripping the wood!






























Ive been hit by 16 gauge and 18 gauge that decide to follow the grain of the wood and come out the side. Sometimes I wonder if you need a rifle marksmanship class for these nailers.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SE18 on 08 Oct 2009 10:56 AM 
I wish they made a pin nailer for shooting spikes. (I know there's a spiker but you still have to pound it in) 

Brad nailers use a t-head brad, one small enough might be usable...if you can get it close enough! Too bad the heads are oriented 90 degrees off the mark.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Del brought up a good point, though from my experience the 45 degree angle isn't that critcal, 10- 15 degrees gives enough tooth when combined with glue. When I made the engine house roof (board by board) I was hanging weight on drying parts as I worked, nothing double pinned moved. The rafters were too thin to increase the angles and keep the pins hidden in the wood.

As with all power tools proper safety precautions should be followed. Eye protection is a must as those pins get everywhere! I've had the occassional miss where the pin goes through half and then shoots out and bounces back at me. Be aware of the grain, I've made u-shaped pins!

Harbor Freight pins are not rust proof and they do stain the wood. See my trestle in my pics.

John


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a Porter Cable from Home Depot today. Used a big fat juicy 10% off coupon to boot. This thing is great. Why did I wait so long??

Bob


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 08 Oct 2009 05:46 PM 
Got a Porter Cable from Home Depot today. Used a big fat juicy 10% off coupon to boot. This thing is great. Why did I wait so long??

Bob 


Bob,

With your military ID or retired ID card, you get 10% off on all HD and Lowe's purchases (I see your US Army avatar)

Dave V


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

With your military ID or retired ID card, you get 10% off on all HD and Lowe's purchase



Sweet that's always a good thing!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 09 Oct 2009 06:39 AM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 08 Oct 2009 05:46 PM 
Got a Porter Cable from Home Depot today. Used a big fat juicy 10% off coupon to boot. This thing is great. Why did I wait so long??

Bob 


Bob,

With your military ID or retired ID card, you get 10% off on all HD and Lowe's purchases (I see your US Army avatar)

Dave V 


I did not know that. They have good deals for military around Veterans day, Memorial Day etc.

Go Army!! Beat Navy!!

BTW, the pin nailer works great


----------



## kathy434 (Oct 10, 2009)

I use a pin nailer regularly. I have the Porter Cable, one of the most used tools in my arsenal.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the really nice things about this pin nailer is there is virtually no visible head on the pin. You could use it for fine trim on furniture etc and no one would know.

Bob


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

I tried out the Grex pinner (P630?) at the Big Train Show this spring, and it seemed like a very nice tool. I didn't have any near-term need for it, otherwise I would have been sorely tempted to buy it (show discount). Grex makes pinners that will drive pins longer than the 1" of the Porter-Cable unit. Seems like 1" is enough for LS trestle, bridge, rolling stock and structure work. Have you guys who have been using them for our hobby ever felt the need for pins longer than 1"?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Grex, and although I have used it very little, I really like it. I bought it because it was the only pin nailer I could find that would shoot 3/8" pins. If I remember right, all the others only go down to 1/2".


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Good point, Del. You're right, several of the Grex units go down to 3/8", and the P-C pinner is 1/2" minimum. This could be a case of where less is more (though it _ does_ cost more).


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Grex, best tool for building the trestle I build last year. It will be used a lot when I have to start building my railway.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Heads up to anyone looking for a pinner:

I picked up a sale flier at Harbor Freight this morning, and I see that their $30 pinner is going to be on sale for $20 soon. I don't remember the exact dates, but I think it was just after Thanksgiving to Dec. 7.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Last Christmas Home Depot had a sale on a samll ( noise) aircompressor and two nailers. My Friend and his wife bought it and gave the compressor to my sister so she could air up her tires if she needed to.

They gave me the two nailers.
One goes from 3/8 5/8 3/4 1 and 1 1/4

The other goes 1/2 5/8 3/4 7/8 and 1 

They are Husky brand.

Any one have input on Husky Brand Nailers?


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

I tried the Harbor Freight version when they were first released. Ultimately I returned two of them. I own a GREX and really like it. Glue is a must if you are using the pinner for outdoor construction. 

DG


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

So far, the Porter Cable is doing well. Been using it on the latest bridge project with 1/2" pins. Seems to have a soft blow so it does not bunch and bent the wood.


Bob


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been using the Harbor Freight pin nailer all summer. Nice little tool. (and for $20, expendable.) I would also recommend glue if possible just to reinforce the joints, especially if you're using it to glue 1/8" strip to a frame or something like that. 

The Grex is a nice tool, but I can't see where it's worth 10 times the price compared to the Harbor Freight unit just based on my usage. Others using it a bit more hardcore may have differing experiences. 

Later, 

K


----------

